# Borla Exhaust Sound Clip



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

Hello.

I finally got my Borla exhaust in and installed. At idle it has a nice sound to it. Cruising is very nice and quiet. It is just slightly noticeable. WOT and you definitely know it! My car now sounds like a WRC rally car!

I also have the ZZP Intake, ZZP Down Pipe (catless), ZZP Mid Pipe (catless), and Trifecta tune. No codes thrown either.

YouTube video below. Thanks.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Amazing! I can't wait!!!!!


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

BTW, any way you could get an external vid of idle, slow speeds, and maybe a flyby?


----------



## FoSHO99 (May 16, 2011)

Was it starting to break up or what were those blips/noises?


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

that sounds amazing!!!!
thanks for the sound clip spaceme


----------



## A&J Cruzin (Aug 8, 2011)

wow!...love it!


----------



## ZincGT (Dec 1, 2010)

External vids please


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

MUCH BETTER THEN I THOUGHT it would be for a 4 cyl!!!!!!


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

FoSHO99 said:


> Was it starting to break up or what were those blips/noises?


There are still a few kinks to iron out with the Trifecta Tune I think.

I will try to record some external clips this weekend. Thanks.


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Space that's in Sport mode correct? The shifts were insanely awesome! I still don't know why I haven't bought the tune....

I also went to ZZPs website and found nothing on the parts you have being up for sale. I'm guessing your car is there test car?


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

Kaimumma said:


> Space that's in Sport mode correct? The shifts were insanely awesome! I still don't know why I haven't bought the tune....
> 
> I also went to ZZPs website and found nothing on the parts you have being up for sale. I'm guessing your car is there test car?


Go on the site and do a search for "cruze".


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

Spaceme said:


> ZZP Down Pipe (catless), ZZP Mid Pipe (catless)


Sorry guys, i'm going to be the party pooper here.. yes it sounds great. I love it.

But seriously, you went catless? Not only is it illegal and carries a large fine if caught, but your polluting up the air we breath for a couple hp? They have high flow cats on jegs or summit for next to nothing that would fix this issue. 

I'm all for enjoying our cars, having fun, tryin to squeak a little more power out of them. But not at the cost of having that brown **** hanging over my city.


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

sounds good! Is there any droning when cruising at normal speeds?
I also would like to hear idle from outside the car and flybys as well.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> Sorry guys, i'm going to be the party pooper here.. yes it sounds great. I love it.
> 
> But seriously, you went catless? Not only is it illegal and carries a large fine if caught, but your polluting up the air we breath for a couple hp? They have high flow cats on jegs or summit for next to nothing that would fix this issue.
> 
> I'm all for enjoying our cars, having fun, tryin to squeak a little more power out of them. But not at the cost of having that brown **** hanging over my city.


A downpipe and midpipe with cats, less performance and more money. For someone who wants all the aftermarket parts without all the performance.....

Taking the cats off your Cruze isn't going kill the environment. Do you go around complaining all the classic muscle cars driving around without cats? It would probably take 10+ catless Cruze 1.4's to put out as much pollution as one classic big block....


----------



## Kaimumma (Apr 14, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Go on the site and do a search for "cruze".


Thanks bro I found it. 

I love the sound of it but I didn't even realize it was catless. How much more sound difference will be there with a high-flow cat?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

OP: I have been waiting for this lol. When i get home i have to check it out.




TravsCruze said:


> Sorry guys, i'm going to be the party pooper here.. yes it sounds great. I love it.
> 
> But seriously, you went catless? Not only is it illegal and carries a large fine if caught, but your polluting up the air we breath for a couple hp? They have high flow cats on jegs or summit for next to nothing that would fix this issue.
> 
> I'm all for enjoying our cars, having fun, tryin to squeak a little more power out of them. But not at the cost of having that brown **** hanging over my city.


Trust me, there are much worse things polluting the air, than a cat less Cruze lol.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

9.28 sec 0-60?


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> Sorry guys, i'm going to be the party pooper here.. yes it sounds great. I love it.
> 
> But seriously, you went catless? Not only is it illegal and carries a large fine if caught, but your polluting up the air we breath for a couple hp? They have high flow cats on jegs or summit for next to nothing that would fix this issue.
> 
> I'm all for enjoying our cars, having fun, tryin to squeak a little more power out of them. But not at the cost of having that brown **** hanging over my city.


You should go mine some Lithium for a hybrid battery... Cause I am sure that puts out less pollutants than a cruze, which has very clean engine out emissions, with no catalyst.


----------



## TravsCruze (Aug 4, 2011)

we have these laws for a reason. And no, one little 1.4 polluting it up isn't as horrible as somethings out there (like lithium). But it is about each one of us doing our part and trying to responsible.

But you want to go catless... knock yourself out.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> we have these laws for a reason. And no, one little 1.4 polluting it up isn't as horrible as somethings out there (like lithium). But it is about each one of us doing our part and trying to responsible.
> 
> But you want to go catless... knock yourself out.


I do my part... I have over a million cars in production with my OBDII calibration in them... Saving more emissions than I can count!  :signs015:


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Vetterin said:


> 9.28 sec 0-60?


It did seem uber slow to me... 

I will say one thing I noticed, I shift out of 2nd gear @54mph where you shifted at 34mph... I think is going to be one big hold back to an auto making good 0-60 times.


----------



## Crewz (Jul 12, 2011)

Really sounds great from the inside. If it doesn't sound too ricey from the outside, I would definitely consider their exhaust. From the interior, it sounds American.



Vetterin said:


> 9.28 sec 0-60?


No offense to the OP, but that's what I was thinking. And it has a tune and other add ons?

I agree with doing your part to keep the environment clean, but I can't really say anything cause I have my 383 V8 bug without cats. Although, I only drive it maybe 60 miles a year and it isn't my daily driver.

Subscribed for exterior clips.


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

Very Nice


----------



## ecomodman (Aug 25, 2011)

Sounds great, might want to rethink the turbo tech mount thought, way too much vibration! I got it and had to yank it out cause my rear view mirror was about to rattle off.


----------



## FieroItaliano85 (Aug 5, 2011)

ecomodman said:


> Sounds great, might want to rethink the turbo tech mount thought, way too much vibration! I got it and had to yank it out cause my rear view mirror was about to rattle off.


Ouch, that is not a good review!!!!


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

ecomodman said:


> Sounds great, might want to rethink the turbo tech mount thought, way too much vibration! I got it and had to yank it out cause my rear view mirror was about to rattle off.


You cannot have a solid mount without some vibrations. Not sure how you can hold an engine firm and not expect an increase in vibs. (As this is the entire point of the mount) Plus you have to allow it to break in for 500-1000 miles and they basically go away... (which it sounds like you didn't)

We have had *MANY* great emailed reviews on this mount already, (very pleased) well over 10, asking about tranny mounts and if we will offer them next. We have been shipping a few each week lately.


----------



## FoSHO99 (May 16, 2011)

The turbo works well as a cat...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

FoSHO99 said:


> The turbo works well as a _*muffler*_...


Fixed it for you.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

boats4life said:


> Fixed it for you.


 You beat me to it boats.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah that def seemed slow, at 20 seconds into the vid the car wasn't even to 80. Sounds good though!


----------



## wbwing (Feb 23, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> we have these laws for a reason. And no, one little 1.4 polluting it up isn't as horrible as somethings out there (like lithium). But it is about each one of us doing our part and trying to responsible.
> 
> But you want to go catless... knock yourself out.


I'm with you on this. The Cat is a big part of a vehicle's emissions system and the world (in my opinion) is a better place with the significantly cleaner cars on the roads today. Saying the "other people pollute more" and "1 Cruze driving without a CAT" isn't going to kill the environment is a bad argument. 

What is it that demotivational poster says "No snowflake in an avalanche ever thinks it's responsible".

Once again, just my opinion, but removing the cat for a few more horsepower is not worth it.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> You beat me to it boats.


+1!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

any external videos?


----------



## Chefmaster87 (Mar 30, 2011)

I love it great job!!!! Awesome sound hands down


----------



## nosro (Apr 11, 2011)

Putting aside the environmental issue, removing catalysts is at least as significant as the Borla exhaust in creating a more aggressive sound. Anyone looking to get just the Borla (without removing the catalysts) should not expect to achieve this sound.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

nosro said:


> Putting aside the environmental issue, removing catalysts is at least as significant as the Borla exhaust in creating a more aggressive sound. Anyone looking to get just the Borla (without removing the catalysts) should not expect to achieve this sound.


+1

Best mod for sound for me on all my car's has been to remove the catalyst.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

TravsCruze said:


> Sorry guys, i'm going to be the party pooper here.. yes it sounds great. I love it.
> 
> But seriously, you went catless? Not only is it illegal and carries a large fine if caught, but your polluting up the air we breath for a couple hp? They have high flow cats on jegs or summit for next to nothing that would fix this issue.
> 
> I'm all for enjoying our cars, having fun, tryin to squeak a little more power out of them. But not at the cost of having that brown **** hanging over my city.


There's a huge difference between hi flow cat and catless, there are a minimal amount of cars running catless, I think everyone will be fine.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Dayhoff35 said:


> There's a huge difference between hi flow cat and catless, there are a minimal amount of cars running catless, I think everyone will be fine.


I can assure you there is a fair amount of cars running around catless in the metro Detroit area... I have sold at least 6 of my cars without a catalyst...

The catalyst is the largest restriction in almost any exhaust. The largest back pressure producer is the catalyst. Remove that and you remove ~75% of your back pressure. I run into this all the time when setting up engines on the dyno that require a matching back pressure to what it will see in real life.


----------



## Dayhoff35 (Sep 7, 2011)

yeah, it also helps with tuning because you dont have to worry about hitting cat protection and limiting power.


----------



## limited360 (May 6, 2011)

Dayhoff35 said:


> yeah, it also helps with tuning because you dont have to worry about hitting cat protection and limiting power.


Gotta disable all of that when you go catless.... 

Emissions component protection comes in based on a modeled temp... so it truly has no clue whether the CAT is there or not, unless you fix that part in the tune!


----------



## 70x7 (Apr 24, 2011)

blah blah blah... whats up with the external vids!!


----------



## FatKidsCruze (Sep 2, 2011)

70x7 said:


> blah blah blah... whats up with the external vids!!


x2 this thing sounds real good inside.


----------



## ShyEco (Dec 14, 2011)

Not bad, not bad at all.

As for the pollution. You know what the worst thing you can possibly do for the environment is? Having children. Those things will grow up and DESTROY this planet. They will consume our natural resources and produce so much waste that the planet just will not be able to keep up 

If you want to save the beautiful world we live in today - PLEASE DO NOT HAVE KIDS!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

ShyEco said:


> Not bad, not bad at all.
> 
> As for the pollution. You know what the worst thing you can possibly do for the environment is? Having children. Those things will grow up and DESTROY this planet. They will consume our natural resources and produce so much waste that the planet just will not be able to keep up
> 
> If you want to save the beautiful world we live in today - PLEASE DO NOT HAVE KIDS!


LOL brb ending humanity. But still banging.


----------



## ShyEco (Dec 14, 2011)

Advice that I have been given from an early lad - ALWAYS pull out.

Try out a fatty - they eat everything, especially future children.


----------



## lostmymind (Dec 15, 2011)

iKermit said:


> LOL brb ending humanity. But still banging.


Better not be using condoms. They are bad for the environment once you are done with them!


----------

